# Tires



## eagles121 (Jul 14, 2017)

Those were on my Cruze when I bought it. For the price not a bad tire at all. Quiet, rode nice and did pretty good in the snow also. We put them on a lot of used cars at the dealership I work at.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stepasyd (Feb 11, 2018)

I work at a tire shop, and the Milestars seem like a dang nice tire, 540 tread rating, whereas alot of your Michelin, Cooper, Uniroyal, etc. Are in the 600-700+ Rating, but for the price, you can't really go wrong. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

stepasyd said:


> I work at a tire shop, and the Milestars seem like a dang nice tire, 540 tread rating, whereas alot of your Michelin, Cooper, Uniroyal, etc. Are in the 600-700+ Rating, but for the price, you can't really go wrong.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I was going to say the same thing. We have tires that sell for more than the Milestar's price, but are between mid 400's to low 500's.


----------



## stepasyd (Feb 11, 2018)

neile300c said:


> I was going to say the same thing. We have tires that sell for more than the Milestar's price, but are between mid 400's to low 500's.


I live in a poor county, and the majority of our stock is Sailun, Ironman, Pantera, and Westlake. I have been here about 6 months, and whenever I sell 4 tires, I bring in a set of MS932's or Grantlands to replace them. Haha.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## stepasyd (Feb 11, 2018)

Speak of the devil...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------

